# Macrobrachium shrimp?



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Can I put a Macrobrachium shrimp in a 6 gallon 'jar'? 

thanks :razz:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

never heard of that type of shrimp. Go for it but i'm curious, could you post info?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

kk here it is:

Macrobrachium Shrimp

Common prawn found in many continents. They are nocturnal but can be persuaded to make appearances during the daytime in an aquarium. They are not particularly hardy but will eat most foods fed to tropical fish and can tolerate all sorts of temperatures.

thanks


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

bump to catch peep's eye


----------

